

Adding A Game Layer To Daily Deals - iantimothy
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/10/scvngr-launches-spinoff-levelup-daily-deals-meet-location-based-gaming/

======
zach
Wow, a game layer. Imagine if those dowdy old airline frequent-flyer programs
implemented one of these.

If you flew more, you could get some kind of "level up" that would enhance
your abilities to increase your score. Maybe there would be time-limited
missions you could complete. And you'd be granted some kind of socially-
visible status as a reward. Now of course, you would have to "check in" to
register your achievements...

~~~
nedwin
I was just thinking about this tonight (we've done some marketing work with an
airline).

Rather than having to wait 12 months to gain access to the lounge for instance
you could gain access to it inside of a month if you check in on one of their
planes once a week for four weeks.

A few of the SXSW sessions have really had me thinking about how to introduce
gaming elements into everyday life like billing for my ISP, rewards from my
airline or incentives from my gym.

~~~
chapel
I think the original comment was being sarcastic. Since frequent flyer
programs work like he said, just not in the guise of game theory.

~~~
qq66
How is game theory related to this at all?

